# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Cili është distribucioni më i mirë i Linux dhe ku mund ta gjej?

## Kleitus

Titulli i temes eshte ne thelbe dhe pyetja. Dhe cfare ndryshime kena kur e blen dhe kur e shkarkon nga rrjeti i internetit Linuksin ?

----------


## helios

Përshëndetje Kleitus. Kësaj pyetjeje është pak vështirë t'i pëgjigjesh pa ditur njohuritë tuaja në fushën e informatikës.  Gjithashtu, gjithçka varet nga arsyet për të zgjedhur *GNU/Linux* kundër sistemeve të tjerë operativë. Këto arsye mund të përmblidhen si më poshtë:

1. Arsye puro komerciale.
Nëse dëshiron të përdorësh një shpërndarje/distro Linux për arsye tregtie(hapja e një serveri internet për një ndërmarrje të mesme/të madhe psh) mund të zgjedhësh një shpërndarje komerciale(me pagesë) Linux. Nga këto po të pëmend më kryesoret dhe më të njohurat: *Suse Linux Enterprise Server 9* (rreth $350 e sipër), *Red Hat Enterprise Linux* ($170 e sipër) ose *Mandrake Linux Corporate Server* (749). 
Këtu duhet bërë kujdes sa i përket suportit/ndihmës e cila zakonisht është 24/7. Gjithashtu disa prodhues hardware-i lëshojnë driver vetëm për Suse dhe/ose Red Hat p.sh.

Pra, sa i përket komercialeve, çmimet janë sigurisht shumë të larta dhe i drejtohen siç thashë ndërmarrjeve të mesme/të mëdha të cilat kanë nevojë për siguri dhe suport për çdo problem.

2. Arsye studiuse, zhvilluese apo thjesht për hobby.

Gentoo, Slackware, Debian e shumë të tjerë i drejtohen linjës së "programuesve" ose "vetë-ndërtuesve" të këtyre sistemeve operativë (ato që luajnë vetë me programet dhe aplikacionet e secilës prej këtyre shpërndarjeve). Gjithashtu, këtu futen dhe versionet e thjeshta të Mandrake,Suse,Red Hat Fedora, etj, drejtuar përdoruesve "normalë" të kompjuterit, atyre që janë kuriozë se ç'është Linux apo atyre që nuk mund të paguajnë qindra dollarë/euro për Windows/MSOffice etj. 
Sa i përket pyetjes çfarë ndryshon kur këto të fundit i blen apo i shkarkon nga rrjeti mund të thoja asgjë. Blerja i ofrohet atij publiku i cili nuk ka mundësi ta ketë të gatshëm distron e tij të preferuar veçse me anë të Cd-ve të gatshëm. Sigurisht këto çmime varditen nga $5 në disa dhjetra $, për një set prej disa Cd-sh apo Dvd-sh të cilat përmbajnë dhe kodet e programeve nën Licensën GPL ose "proprietary/non-free software" (plugin flash, driver N-Vidia psh).

Le të marrim disa nga këto shpërndarje.
*Gentoo* të instalon një sistem "granular" të sintetizuar, siç mund ta quajmë ndryshe, dmth çdo pjesë aplikacioni/software Gentoo e përpilon sipas specifikave të kompjuterit tënd. 
I takon atyre personave të cilët duan një sistem 100% të përshtatur kompjuterit të tyre, siç mund të imagjinohet, instalimi i një sistemi të tillë është tepër i vështirë, por jo i paarritshëm. Do shumë hile për t'ja arritur mbarë. I takon atyre që kanë durim të jashtëzakonshëm, jo për fillestarët.
Nga ana tjetër, *Debian* mund të arrijë shumë mirë ti përshtatet specifikisht kompjuterit tënd dhe me më pak përpjekje. 
Po ashtu edhe Slackware i drejtohet një publiku të sprovuar më parë dhe që kërkon një sistem të qëndrueshëm.

Një përdorues i Windows-it, kur provon për herë të parë Linux, pret që në fillim një sistem grafik, një instalues të thjeshtë dhe automatik, pa përmendur sigurinë e domosdoshme kur ke një sistem tjetër të instaluar në të njëjtin kompjuter. Këto hapa i kryejnë më së miri shpërndarje si RedHat Fedora, Suse Linux apo Mandrake Linux. Pra nëse je fillestar, rekomandohen këto sisteme, për të mos ngelur i zhgënjyer.
Në rast se nuk ke frikë t'i hysh një rruge pak më të vështirë, por që në fund mund të të sjellë më tepër kënaqësi mund të provosh shpërndarje si Debian, Slackware, apo më i fundit që po përhapet me shpejtësi, *Ubuntu*. 
Ubuntu është një version i Debian-it, por më i thjeshtëzuar, me një sasi më të vogël programesh. Ka shumë të veçanta. Do përmendja një instalues të thjeshtëzuar grafik, suportin për gjuhët e huaja (ndër të tjerat dhe shqipja në Gnome 2.8), përdorimin e dyanshëm(desktop dhe server), ka një suport dhe ndihmues të mirë, dhe mbi të gjitha është komplet gratis. Për më tepër mund të vizitosh www.ubuntulinux.org.

Personalisht përdor Debian. Kam provuar Mandrake në fillimet e tij, Suse dhe Slackware, por Debian mbetet më i pëlqyeri. Mund ta instalosh kudo, në mbi 10 arkitektura të ndryshme. Ndërsa Mandrake me zor se xhiron në një 486, Debian-it me modularitetin e tij i mjaftojnë dhe 500Mb për të punuar si një server i thjeshtë, apo një router i një rrjeti lokal. Pa përmendur sigurinë, që është një nga armët e tij të fuqishme.

Po e mbyll duke përmendur dhe shpërndarjet "live". *Knoppix* është më i njohuri. Gjithashtu ekzistojnë *Morphix*, *Gnoppix* etj. Përdoren për të testuar GNU/Linux në një kompjuter pa u dashur ta instalosh fare. Mund të provosh nëse Linux do t'i njihte të gjitha periferitë e kompjuterit tënd, nëse një ditë do të instalosh Debian ta zëmë, dhe nuk di çfarë skede rrjeti të zgjedhësh.

Së fundi nja dy lidhje: www.linuxiso.org, www.distrowatch.com, www.alblinux.net

----------


## werewolf

> atyre që nuk mund të paguajnë qindra dollarë/euro për Windows/OpenOffice etj.


????? qe kur u be me leke OpenOffice?????? apo e kishe fjalen per M$Office?



Nese do instalosh nje nga distribucionet "e veshtira": 

slackware (http://www.slackware.org)
   10.0 eshte versioni i fundit mund ta shkarkosh ketu:                                                                        http://www.slackware.org/getslack/ 



Debian(http://www.debian.org). 
Mund te zgjedhesh versionin Stable (qe eshte pak i vjeter, dhjetor 2003)
ose versionin Sarge (qe i ka komponentet me te rinj).


Gentoo (http://www.gentoo.org) 
me mire mos u merr me Gentoo , se do shume kohe, durim & co! Nese ske ca te besh tjeter provoje...
Mua mu deshen 16+ ore per ta kompiluar, dhe nuk ma bente zemra te formatoja me komplet hdd(derisa e bera zemren gur dhe e formatova, po se hodha me, kam Debian tani)!!!!

Per te mare mandrake: http://www.mandrakelinux.com/en/ftp.php3
10.1 eshte versioni i fundit




per fedora core: http://freshrpms.net/mirrors/fedora/core2.html
fedora core 2 eshte e fundit ( ka dale dhe 3 po eshte akoma beta)

----------


## werewolf

opsssssss, se harova ta shkruaja dhe su ndryshoka me tani!
mandrake dhe fedora jane me "user friendly" se tre te parat, te pakten gjate instalimit!

----------


## Miremengjes

Pershendetje!


Desha te dij se a eshte veshtire instalimi i Ubuntu version i Debian-it apo jo???
(Une kam instaluar per here te fundit versionin e fundit te SuSe professional dhe ishte shume i lehte si instalim i gjithi next next.)

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## fotjon

po per MEPIS çmund te thoni?
eshte e vertete kjo:
When installed on a hard drive, MEPIS is no faster or slower than any other version of Linux. In general, desktop Linux is as fast as MS-Windows XP running on the same machine.

----------


## helios

Përshendetje Mirëmëngjes.
Po citoj 


> ..."përsa i takon mëdyshjes nëse duhet të fillosh me Debian apo ubuntu, këshilla është: Debian (Sarge).
> Rreth datës 21 Nëntor Sarge do të lëshohet si version stabël i Debian, dhe instaluesi i ri i përfshirë në të e bën fazën e instalimit shumë më të thjeshtë.
> Përse jo ubuntu? Sepse ubuntu nuk është gjë tjetër veç një Debian i menduar për t'u përdorur si Desktop, me të gjitha të mirat apo problemet që kjo zgjedhje afron.
> 
> Nëse të duhet një server, përdor Debian, ubuntu nuk bën për atë qëllim.
> Nëse të duhet një desktop, përdor përsëri Debian, duke instaluar vetë çfarë të nevoitet, jo çfarë të japin gati dhe që ndoshta nuk të hyn e gjitha në punë.
> Nëse duhet të zëvendësosh me shpejtësi disa dhjetra klientë nga Windows në Linux dhe, nuk dëshiron të humbësh kohë me zgjidhjen e problemeve që mund të lindin gjatë instalimit, atëherë përdor ubuntu, pa u menduar dy herë.
> 
> Duhet të kesh parasysh që ubuntu nuk respekton politikën e mirëmbajtësve të Debian, d.m.th. një program përfshihet në Debian vetëm kur të jetë provuar në 100% që është tepër i qëndrueshëm dhe pa difekte sigurie. Në ubuntu do të gjesh programet në versionet më të fundit (edhe të pa testuar mirë)."


fotjon, tek kjo *faqe* gjen një rishikim më të thellë mbi Mepis. Personalisht nuk e kam provuar, por mesa pashë i drejtohet një publiku më të gjërë i cili ndërmerr hapat e para në botën e Linux-it.

----------


## flori2

Mandrake 10 dhe fedora core 2 jane me te mirat per nje fillestar po prape te veshtira.Komandat terminal i ke si buka.

----------


## qoska

na se e bete linuxin si Windows me pyetjet kush verison eshte me i mire. 
Linux doni apo sdoni ju per momentin per ate qe do ta perdori per te perfituar nga opsionet dhe fusha e gjere e aplikacioneve te tij duhet te mesoje te jetoje me Text-mode ose ndrryshe me "CLI" (command line interface) me falni per termat por per momentin nuk me vjen dicka e pershtatshme ne shqip.
Dhe mos u mundoni te zgjidhni lloj lloj linux-esh por provoni ato me te perhapurat si DEBIAN, REDHAT, SUSE dhe MANDRAKE te cilat nuk ndryshojne shume te pakten ne strukturen e skedareve te konfigurimit.
Merrni nje nga tutorialet e shumte dhe filloni te dilni nga burgu ku ju ka futur microsoft, cka do te thote qe te kerkoni ndonje rreze te fshehur ne ndonje menu ku te mund te ndryshoni dicka me nje te clikuar te miushit  :buzeqeshje: 
E keqja me e madhe qe shoh tek te gjithe njerrezit qe futen per here te pare ne boten e linux eshte mendimi sesi ata e krahasojne cdo gje me desktopin e tyre te meparshem ne Windowze dhe mua me vjen plasja. Nuk e di por mbase Microsoft e ka fituar kete pike qe ti mesoj njerezit te spostohen nga tastiera dhe te kalojne nemouse duke i perdorur termin user friendly ose me mire  :i ngrysur:  pasi njerezit nuk e kuptojne qe sa here qe ndryshon dicka ata duhet te rimesojne gjithcka nga e para. Kurse ne CLI maksimumi do ndryshoje ndonje opsion ne komande nga "komanda -a kete" do behet ne "komanda -a ate" te pakten persa i perket konfigurimit te kompjuterit dhe kernelit.

Dhe qe ta kuptoni te gjithe : 
              Prandaj ka aq shume versione linux pasi njerezit nuk e kane kuptuar akoma qe po te dish te kompilosh nje kernel *nix-i ti ke krijuar distribucionin tend te linux  :buzeqeshje:  kaq e thjeshte eshte por qe pertoni aq shume dhe e komplikoni aq shume sa une se di.

SE e zgjata shume dhe mund te kem perseritur veten me siper por shpresoj qe te vleje sadopak per ata qe idrejtohen *nix. "Lirohuni nga Microsoft prandaj po zgjidhni *nix. Ndryshoni menyren e te menduarit per me teper lirojeni ate"

----------


## flori2

Do s'do windows eshte me i thjeshte per nje fillestar kopjuteri.CLI eshte me intuitive se comand line ku duhet te mbash mend shume terma dhe mjafton nje presje keq dhe e hengre.Gjenialiteti qendron edhe te thjeshtesia.Pse linux po i ngjan perhere e me shume windows-it,perhere me i thjeshte dhe user friendly?Nuk eshte e mundur qe me instalim DEFAULT shume gjera nuk funksionojne po duhet te karikosh dhe instalosh module shtese.Provo te besh update video driver,gjasme i ke ne .rpm po prape me tastiere duhet te ecesh.....bleahhhh..shyqyr qe eshte qyl se bllokohet edhe ai sa bllokohet XP.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Arsyeja pse Linux po shkon shume drejt windows ne kuptimin grafik atehere duke fut ketu GNOME edhe KDE eshte pergjigje shume e thjeshte te hyje me shume ne perdorimin shtepiak edhe ne perdorimin e thjeshte ... sa i perket bllokimit cdo SO bllokohet pasi ajo nuk varet nga programi po varet nga proceset e krijuara edhe nga perdorimi i CPU ne sistem nese ky program nuk ewshte konfiguruar mire atehere ai do arxhoje resorces se do te arije ate cka duhet edhe do perdore shume procese eshte e njejta gje me windows ... nje gje qe ti mund te besh ne linux eshte edhe dhenja e atributeve nice per nje proces nese ne nje terminal jep komanden TOP edhe shef qe nje proces qe ti nuk e do harxhon shume memorje atehere perpiquni te jepni nje MAN -k nicer edhe mesoni me shume reth komandes per te bere te mundur uljen e proceseve....une personalisht kam par nje LAN ne RedHat 6 i cili eshte akoma ne funksjonim te plote ku kish 40 PC aktive 24 ore si slaves ku perdornin gjithcka bazuar tek ky Server edhe nuk eshte bllokuar asnjehere .. p oflas per mbi 1000 procese aktive gjate cdo kohe...sa i perket RPM ajo eshte dicka vetem e Redhat edhe Fedora e me duket se fedora nuk do i perdore me po nese ke deshire mere si file te kompresuar edhe kompiloje vete .

Doja te shtoja e nje gje beni dallimin me LINUX, LINUX KERNEL, edhe LINUXDISTRO pasi jane gjera krejt te ndryshme ... sic tha edhe qoska me lart mjafton te dish te kompilosh nje kernel e fap doli edhe distroja jote 

Ardi

----------


## flori2

Rpm- a ka me te thjeshte se te klikosh 2 here dhe ç'do gje ecen vete,pse ta komplikojme jeten?!RPM e perdor edhe Mandrake.
Per bllokimet doja te vija ne dukje zerat qe "windows bllokohet dhe linux jo".
Sidoqofte une perdor si linux dhe win po meqe ka me shume software per win perdor me shume win.Ama sistemi im operativ ishte linix redhat dhe me te vertete nuk dija nga te filloja.Na mesuan vetem pak komanda "startx",impakt shume i rende.Tani linux eshte shuuuuuume me i thjeshte...per fat te mire.

----------


## qoska

o floro me mire per tipa si ty qe te qendrojne me windows pasi me shume bejne llafe dhe bejne si te ditur sesa thone ide  :buzeqeshje:  Me fal po e meriton.
Gjithsesi persa i perket desktopeve te Linux do tja degjosh zerin dhe per nja 2-3 vjet dhe besoj do te me thuash ndryshe.
Po dhe te me mbrosh Windows me terma si dy here klikim dhe qe edhe linux bllokohet besoj se te duhet akoma pak eksperience qe te dish te besh keto dallime.
Por gjithsesi meqe je futur ne diskutim me thuaj dicka, se po perpiqem te te tregoje ato gjerat e tua

1- sa gjera mund te besh ne windows pasi e instalon nga fillimi po spate cd e driverave jo te nje hardwari por te te gjitha atyre qe ke ne kompjuter dhe duhet ti kesh per ate version windowsi qe ti po perdor. Pastaj te duhet nje cd office se pa te nuk ben dot po te duhen nja 3000...000 update qe duhet ti besh po deshe te jetosh me  kompjuterin tend sa me gjate ne internet, po duhet te instalosh nje antivirus qe te ruash dokumentet e tua sa me gjate, po duhet te instalosh nje spyware qe te ruash kartat e kreditit ose informacionet e tua, nuk e di nqs e kupton idene se sa mund te vazhdoje kjo pune 
dhe per momentin qe ka me shume rendesi sa leke do te te duheshin te harxhoje ty per keto gjera se psh 
Norton Antivirus vit per vit nxjerr nje produkt te ri me reklame kundra produkteve te tij te vjeter dhe te duhen prape leke dhe riinstalim dhe pak mendim para se ta besh.

2- Persa i perket CLI s'besoj se e njeh mire sidomos ne siteme *nix nuk ke pse mban mend asnjelloj gjeje pervec komandes ose as ate pasi ka nje help te shkelqyer si komanda MAN. Cdo komande ka help in e vete brenda sa per te treguar gjerat minimale pa hapur faqen e helpit.
Nje program GUI ka helpin e vet te strukturuar sic i do autorit,.
Levizin funksionet me cdo version te ri, nganjhere edhe pamja.

3- Nqs flasim per user friendly marrim perdoruesat qe smarrin vesh nga kompjuteri dhe i vendosim para dy desktove Gnome te fundit pak te zbukuruar flas vetem per background dhe windows XP qe kur instalohet ska asgje ne Desktop pervec koshit si thua ti drejt kujt do tentojne te shkojne

Gjithsesi je i lire te zgjedhesh por une po ta them sdo jesh asnjehere i lire ne @MicroSoft@ si ne *NIX

----------


## flori2

Avantazhe winxp (flas pe winxp te tjerat nuk jane gje)
I ka pothuaj te gjitha driver-at dhe po nuk i pati gjehen kollaj fare.
Hajde gjej driver linux per modem LUCENT ose me mire Diamond se per lucent i gjehet dermani.
Hajde e perdor nje aplikim 3D pas nje fresh install te linux,i ka driver 3D ati apo nvidia?Mire driver-at i shkarkove,hajde e instaloi pak...do te te thote :"te duhet gcc,kernel source" .....WINXP pothuaj nuk ka nevoje fare,ka ne database shume hardware.Ç'do hw ka driver per win po jo per linux.
Une kam nje kontroller raid Silicon image IDE pci,pa m'i gjej pak driver-at????
Sa zgjat bateria e nje laptopi ne linux dhe ne win?
Dua te kopjoj nje CD te nje loje (PC-game) me safedisk protection etj...e kopjon dot?
Sa software ka per linux?
Monitori im mban 1152x864@100Hz hajde mbushi mendjen linux-it tim qe e mban pa bere edit.
E mira e linux (flas per mandrake 10.1 qe kam une).
Divx,dvd,pdf shihen menjehere,nuk ka viruse (patjeter qe nuk ka mbi 90% e perdoruesve jane win),openoffice,falas.
Win eshte me pagese,office me pagese,software dvd player me pagese(bundle falas),antivirus me pagese,soft per kopjim CD/DVD me pagese(bundle falas)...ama po t'u duk se po perfitojne shume te gjithave u gjehet zgjidhja.
Situata:
platforma linux ofron soft te perdorimit te gjere FALAS dhe nuk eshte pak,ne platformen win megjithese me pagese po me avantazhin e perhapjes prej monopoli çuditerisht te gjithe kane gjithçka qe u duhet.
Linux po behet perhere e me teper windows-like dhe ky eshte fakt qe ben te reflektosh.
Megjithate duhet bere eksperimeti ku disa personave t'u jepet linux si sistem i pare operativ dhe disave win dhe pasi te kene perdorur vetem ate t'i shkembejne.Cili OS do te jete me i veshtire???Dilema
Mirupafshim.

----------


## qoska

o floro mbase ti ke te drejte per ca gjera qe po korigjohen shume shpejt po mos me thuaj sa softe ka per windows e sa ka per linux . nuk ka viruse per linux po ka per windows
se ti nuk e di se sa sulme mund et kete perte gjetur pass e sistemeve linux             pasi nga vete arkitektura e tij *nix nuk mund te kete virue te mirefillta  po deshe ta shpjegoj dhe pse po pune e gjate.
Gjithsesi nuk eshte te pakten linux e ka krijuar nje panvaresi ndaj gcc por ajo menyre do te vahdoje gjithmone pasi eshte e vetmja meyre qe nje soft per platforma unix te jete  i transportueshem ne te gjitha rkiteturt e kompkuterave de llojeve te *nix.
dhe nuk eshet aq problematike sac e ben ti.
Persa i perket programeve 3d ajo ka lidhjen me konfigurimin e X11 sesa probelemeve te tjera.

Gjithsesi per mua ta thashe dhe me pare qe zgjidhja eshte e jotja q e mos ta bejme si dicka personale.

Duhet te kesh dhe parasysh nje gje qe shume veta thone "Unix is made by programmers for programmers" dhe deri diku eshte e vertete por kjo gje po ndryshon.

E fundit eshte ms thuaj qe *nix po behen si windows sepse nuk ka lidhje fare fare.
Pasi Windows sidomos 95 e siper e ka marre pajen e tij na nje WindowManager i sistemeve *nix dhe persa i perket krahasimit nuk mund te pranoje kurre nje sitem Windows si me te mire se linux pasi ne nje sistem *nix eshte edhe per fillestare dhe per  profesional  kjo eshte sa do ti mesosh keto gjera.

----------


## Albo

Kam perdorur Red Hat, Red Hat Enterprise dhe Fedora Core 1, 2 qe jane edhe OS te pjeses dermuese te serverave ne Internet. Me i miri nga ana komerciale eshte RH Enterprise, dhe me i miri per te mesuar dhe punuar eshte Red Hat, ose fedora sic quhet tani. Arsyeja nuk ka te beje shume me ate qe OS ofron, pasi te gjithe afrojne pak a shume te njejtat gjera dhe kane te njejten arkitekture, por nga fakti se keni per te gjetur me shume dokumentacion, informacion dhe komunitet users per Fedora se per cdo komunitet tjeter te OS te tjera. Kjo vlen shume per dike qe eshte fillestar ne Unix.

Mos u hutoni apo dekurajoni nga shijet e ndryshme te Unix. Eshte si puna e makinave, po mesove ti japesh makines, nuk do tia dish nese nget nje Benz apo nje Toyota. Pjeset dhe pajisjet mund te jene te ndryshme, por parimi dhe funksioni eshte i njejte.

Albo

----------


## flori2

Kam perdorur si fedora core 2 dhe 3 dhe gjithashtu mandrake 10....MDK eshte me i kollajshem per mua sidomos kur perdor edhe windows.
Bootloader ne floppy-perfekte nuk prish pune ne mbr
Instalim i thjeshte automatik
Akses i menjehershem i particioneve ntfs te win
Konfigurim me i thjeshte.
Shkurt per ata qe duan te kalojne nga win ne linux eshte me i miri.

----------


## qoska

nuk e di nqs eshte i interesuar njeri po mund te startoni linux nga mbr e windowsit me nje modifikim te thjeshte te boot.ini dhe nje program te thjeshte dhe eliminon disketen fare.
Gjithsesi nqs jeni te interesuar per me shume se mbase eshte dhe teme tjeter mund ta tregoj me gjate.
Per mua END-users nuk mund ti drejtosh drejt linux duke i thene qe eshte i veshtire dhe perdor kete Distribucion se eshte me i lehte, e vetmja menyre eshte ti thuash se pasi ta kene konfiguruar nuk do te kene me probleme me viruse,spyware a ku di une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fotjon

Provova nje linux te vogel nga CD-ja,  Damn Small Linux  , nuk qe shume inkurajuese, gjithsesi

----------


## helios

Ku ka gjë më të bukur sesa DSL! E instalon kudo, edhe tek nje x86 i hedhur matanë me 16Mb Ram dhe ke një Desktop Linux mëse të përdorshëm (shumë herë më të përdorshëm sesa Win 3.1).
Mund të dëgjosh muzikë, të shfletosh në web, të lexosh/dërgosh postën, etj etj. Shikoji pak këto 2 tipat çfarë kanë bërë: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/486.html .
Së shpejti mund të kem në duar një "vjetërsirë" të tillë, them që të luaj pak me DSL  :buzeqeshje:

----------

